# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  KIS блокирует VirusInfo

## Dime3us

Проблема появилась сегодня, при заходе на форум KIS ( 6.0.1.411) выкидывает сообщение о атаке, и блокирует доступ. Если кто еще пользуется KIS подскажите, это только у меня глюк?
Все остальные мои сайты открываются нормально.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

False Alarm.
Обновитесь через час - приедет исправление.
Спасибо за сигнал!

----------


## Dime3us

Ясно. Забавное совпадение  :Smiley:

----------

